# "NO Parking in THIS LOT"



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 7, 2011)

The signs said.  C and C welcome, I'm new to HDR and I had to park here for obvious reasons.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 8, 2011)

its unclear whether the subject is the wall or the motorbike


----------



## Ross Images (Jun 8, 2011)

Its the wall im my opinion... the bike just offers some added composision


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 8, 2011)

i cant tell either, im torn.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for pointing out the subject is unclear. I meant for it to be the wall, I just threw in the bike, could've been a person or such too. Next time I'll park it further down or underexpose it a little or CLS light up the wall or such.

edit:  I can see where the bike would've better served me at the end of the building, thanks again.


----------

